# Adressbereiche Profibus Simatic



## mdosch (22 September 2010)

Wenn ich NetPro Profibus Verbindungen parametriere, werden dort doch beim Master und beim Slave logische Eingangs- und Ausgangsadressen (z.B. 120) eingegeben.
Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Dokumentationen gewälzt, aber leider finde ich nicht heraus welche Adressbereiche da verfügbar sind.

Ich habe z.B. gelesen, dass bei der CPU 315-2 DP 244Byte Input/Output Übergabespeicher vorhanden sind.
Das interpretiere ich so, dass ein Telegramm max. 244Byte lang sein darf. Ist das richtig?

Unter Adressbereiche habe ich folgendes gefunden: max. 32 mit je 32Byte.
Wie ist das zu verstehen? Heißt das ich kann in NetPro Adressen von 0 - 1023 (32*32 - 1) eingeben?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Aventinus (22 September 2010)

Laut den technischen Daten sind 2048 Byte für Ein- und Ausgänge frei adressierbar.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805161&treeLang=de

Was Du gelesen hast hört sich für mich nach einer CP für Profibus an.


----------



## mdosch (22 September 2010)

Mir ist unter der Abkürzung CP nur ein Kommunikationsprozessor bekannt. So etwas ist hier aber nicht vorhanden.

Mit dem Link konnte ich leider nichts anfangen. Welche der Dateien meintest du denn?

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal gedacht ich fang mit den Adressen bei 0 an. Aber da kam eine Fehlermeldung. 
Vielleicht ist dieser Adressbereich einfach schon im Programm für Merker o.ä. verwendet worden.


----------



## Paule (22 September 2010)

mdosch schrieb:


> Wenn ich NetPro Profibus Verbindungen parametriere, werden dort doch beim Master und beim Slave logische Eingangs- und Ausgangsadressen (z.B. 120) eingegeben.


Hallo Martin, 
da Du kein CP hast und man im NetPro nur bei der Globaldatenkommunikation direkte Adresse angibt, gehe ich mal davon aus das Du auch diese Kommunikationsart meinst.
In diesem Fall wären das aber bei einer 300er CPU nur 22 Byte zu maximal 4/8 Blöcken.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/28866566


----------



## Heinz (24 September 2010)

Ich vermute mal Du koppelst die CPU mit einem anderen Teilnehmer z.B. einer anderen CPU über dezentrale Adressen (Ex.y Ax.y).

In diesem Fall kann das Profibustelegramm 244 Byte Nutzdaten lang sein.
Jedoch kann es sein, dass die CPU nicht die volle Länge unterstützt. Siehe Vorbeitrag.

Die hier gesagten 2048 Byte ist der gesamte Adressbereich der CPU gemeint. Also alle zentralen und dezentralen Adressen und Diagnoseadressen zusammen.


----------



## mdosch (24 September 2010)

@Heinz,

genau. Ich koppele die CPU mit des Slaves mit der des Masters und die Komminukation erfolgt über Profibus DP.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen zentralen und dezentralen Adressen? Ich vermute mal dezentrale Adressen sind die, welche über den Profibus DP angesprochen werden, liege ich da richtig?
Was für mich eigentlich wichtig ist, ist welche Adressen ich in NetPro für die Kommunikation benutzen kann. (Also z.B. AW0 - AWxx bei wortweiser Adressierung)

Ich schau mal ob ich hier ein PDF, in dem ich mal ein Beispiel wie ich mir das vorstelle skizziert habe, anhängen kann.

@Paule,
laut dem Datenblatt "S7-300 CPU 31xC und CPU 31x: Technische Daten" von Siemens müssten die von mir angegeben Adressbereiche bei Profibus DP vorhanden sein.
Ich weiß nicht genau was es mit Globaldaten auf sich hat. Ist das ein eigenes Siemensprotokoll?

Gruß
Martin


----------

